# May I Interview You For Radio and TV?



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Writer-Producer-Director is conducting interviews for radio, television and education purposes. In the process of producing a series on the advent of Gold Refining from electronic scrap and such. Have conducted my initial research and now I am seeking to interview people who are actually doing it or are the experts at it.

The topics I am interested in covering are:
1. People who have turned this into a part time business and are now refining gold and such. Is that you?
2. People who are actually extracting Plats from Converters. IS that you?
3. People who have actually collected, bought, and found ways to find and locate electronic scrap and gold bearing disgards? IS that you?
4. Anyone who has started doing gold or precious metals refining and have NOW left their full time jobs to do this full time? Is this you?
5. Anyone who has been able to get their family (husband, wife, kids) involved in the process and now this is a profitable family hobby?
6. Anyone who has been able to extract more than $1000 worth of gold in one refining batch (hobby wise not commercial) and of course anyone who has done better? IS thia you?
7. Interested in seeing your pictures of your gold buttons from your efforts AND interested in seeing pictures with your gold hordes stacked in front of you. ALL PICTURES submitted will be used.
8. Interested in people who can share how much gold (in value) should be gained from (1) 10 pounds of circut boards, (2) 10 lbs of processors, (3) 10 lbs of military pins, (4) 10 lbs of glod plated or filled scrap? Any formula will do, as you can see I want to share peoples results and opne their eys to the value in gold refining. Is this you?
9. Interested in anyone who has now converted their gold recovery into that new boat, car, home or such. You know "The American Dream". Is that you?
10. Interested in any "wow I can't believe I found that" story. Stories about your amazing gold recovery finds, i.e., old school, garage sale....

Once we start receiving your stories and contacts we wil arrange for an over the telephone recorded interview. If your story is really amazing we will either send a camera team to film you or fly you to us for recording.

All contact is made through the Gold Refining Forum here and we will be promoting the Gold Refining Forum as well. Thanks for your interest and support.


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2007)

Alflac:

Heres your chance to be come famous.

Tom


----------



## Noxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol  Yes Aflac

Also, make sure to keep a copy for me !


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello again Mr gold writer. Sorry you got banned the first time. :shock: 
We have a few rules here. I guess that be one.

If you are looking for a story, Then I'm Probably your story teller.
What have i done ? More like what have i not done. My specialty is not refining so to speak. Along those lines yes !

I supply the equipment and expertise needed by most small to medium size mines to handle everything from the mining to the refining , to the selling of the gold bullion. I don't really care to be on t.v. or any documentary. I can probably give you things on a more international level.

I am kind of interested as to your project. I see lots of these mini documentaries on different types of things people explore or do.
Is this the type of program you are trying to put together ?

We have a pretty diverse group of people on the forum. They come from all background and walks of life. We have everything here from the new guy with a hand full of Intel processors. All the way up to the professional refiner. 
We have chemist, book authors, jewelers, equipment manufacturers, retired refinery operators, students, recyclers, gold miners, gold prospectors, men, women, young adults, seniors, foreign and domestic refiners. 

As you can see we cover a broad range of economic, social, and educational backgrounds. Their is no doubt that their is information to be had here. 

Now comes the real questions ? Will they talk to you. Well that's up to each individual on a per person decision of themselves.

The second and most important is ????? 
What are your real intentions ??????

I know . I know. Don't take it the wrong way, Or do. 
The point is, I or anyone will be more that gland to help your in your little endeavor . But we are not here for this purpose alone. The undertaking of this forum was to bring gold refiners together to share in the common knowledge of the art of refining, and to help instruct and guide those who would like to learn the art. 

In the past we have had instances of people scalping this information and incorporating it into e-books and on line manuals for e-bay. We have had our ups and downs. I think i speak for each person here when i say we have devoted countless hours of effort and time in making sure that this platform of education learning has been both accessible, feasible,and safety driven . This has been both a major undertaking as well as an education experience for all of us involved. 

We discuss items of intellectual property as well as experimental system design and processes. We take real world personal experience and knowledge, coupled with the scientific background and knowledge of the art of precious metal refining, combine that with the proper platform and you have the basis for a structured learning environment condescend to success and the thirst for advancement of that knowledge.

What the hell is he trying to say you might ask yourself at this point ????
Well i guess the point is this.

Give us a little background to yourself here. Tell us your previous projects. Even future project or ideas. You said this and that about interviews and telephone calls. I assume you can provide some phone numbers and details of your credentials ? If you post it they will come. lol

I am not trying to give you a hard time or sidetrack you or anything like that. But Please understand. This is not a place for the light hearted to be threading. There are certain precautions i will take to follow up on things.
Was i ask ? no. I just like this little corner of the world and will shall we say, I get territorial about it. 
Remember to harm one of the members is to most likely anger the hive. lol

We have our resident experts around here or different subjects. Mine ??
Well i don't like bullshit and i will call you out in a minute. I am really an easy going fellow and very seldom have to get Aflac kitty on somebody. :shock: But when the cats roaming, he's watching.

Anyway, I have taken up enough of your time. Welcome to the forum !!!!
Pull up a chair and grab a beaker of AR and enjoy yourself. Sorry for the forwardness of the post. But hey that's just me.

Later Gentlemen,

Ralph


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2007)

Alflac:

Your response was absolutely stellar. You are most definitely a preeminent story teller.

Thanks,

Catfish


----------



## Noxx (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Aflac, that's what I wanted to say, but you write better than me !


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 19, 2007)

You are most definitely a preeminent story teller. 
That or i just don't know when to shut the hell up. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

In all seriousness. What the people of this forum do for recovery is just the end result of a long process that the ore has taken to get to your hands. Everything has a story and a background attached. Their are some things i have been amazed to learn. 
Then their are some things i find really f**cked up about this gold thing. ( not on your levels )

I talk to legal people in business and yes, sometimes the not so legit.
Remember what may be against the law in this country may not even exist in another. I have seen the proper way as well as the dark side.
I've seen gold make miracles happen, I have also seen it take dreams away. It is a very powerful product and instrument when controlled in large volumes. 

Some pursue it as a life long passion, forsaking all else
in their endeavors to pursue and acquire it. Even over family, job, or love.
Many a life has been saved and lost on the acquisition of the forbidden fruit. Nations rise and fall on the basis of it's value.
I would call it a drug. All the symptoms are their. Ask Bill W.

It's not just a metal. It's the symbol of status, power and stature.
I can really not think of any other product ? metal or otherwise that has such a far reaching grasp and effect on such a broad segment of markets as gold.  Well ?????? It's effects cause unknown circumstances and effects, even before it is discovered. 

Alright enough here. Let me get off this soap box before i fall and bump my head on the hamsters cage.

Ralph


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ralph, yes I have seen the ebooks and they are all junk. My interest is simple. No one has taken the time to evangelize the gold refining business. I personally stumbled across it and became fascinated and have been researching it ever since. Two years and I have found the gunk, trash, junk and ebooks that are nothing more than a rehash of rehash of what someone posted. That's not what I seek. If you go back and re-read my post what I seek are people and their results. Not peoples formulas. I want to know if anyone has done it? What were their results? Is this real of just a myth? Are people blinded by the little gold specks or do they really extract meaningful gold?

So, My aim is different then most. But, I guess as the "protector" of the group you want to know more. First, zip me an address and I will send you my demo reel so you can watch it and see who I am. As far as a description: I am 42 started in film and TV when I was 15 and was in a movie with Jackie Chan. Great fun but it got me hooked on film. Spent years producing shows for air on Cable TV (Lifetime, Nick, MTV, Discovery, TNN, Sci-fi) and such, and also did network work. Had a long running series on ABC and cable which you can find on the Internet Movie Database (see Net Talk Live). Was the former Technology Reporter for Fox Morning News. Have done may series and currently I am a hired gun for production. When I am not producing for another outfit, I chase my own projects. This is the current project I am chasing. I am fascinated with gold refining and getting it out of electronic scrap, but I want to know if there are any real stories to it.

As for your request for a phone number or phone numbers to be posted here. Post yours and i will give you a call and you can ask all the questions you want. And once again, send me your address and I will send you a full demo reel on DVD.

My intentions are to produce materials that hopefully validate this project and bring more people into the believing fold. Not interested in ebooks. Hope this helps.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 19, 2007)

I stand corrected. Thanks for the reply. 
I will be in touch. 

Thanks,

Ralph.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Ralph and I look forward to talking with you.


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ralph
If you check this guy out and he is credible, post and let us know. please.

Lloyd


----------



## Noxx (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, keep us in touch.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 20, 2007)

just a thought here and maybe it is not worth much but for us little guys that have a really hard time getting gold to salvage why would we let every tom dicken harry know what to do and get everyone's hope for gold and the other noble metals that it makes it even harder for us to get them just a thought here i have a hard enough time finding scrap to procces with out a bunch of people watching tv wanting to get involved in what they think is a get rich quick scheme just something to think about before everyone gets gungho on this chance of possible fame


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 20, 2007)

fafrd--I have been thinking some of those same words. I also remember what jimdoc posted earlier about the feds going after sodium nitrate suppliers now. Old timers never told where their gold was hid. Why take pictures of it and you in same room. Well known mining company president Brent Keeble was assissassinated out on a highway driving along in his mercedes 2 years back. They never caught the killer. Greed always kills eventually. I dont want neighbohrs looking at me funny. Mike.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mike, I would never want anyone to participate if they had concerns and certainly if they were uneasy. All my suggestions are to make GOOD television that people would watch. SO I understand why someone would not want a pic of that exposed. But still would love pics of gold buttons in hands. Don't want to tell your neighbors you have you own Frot Knox. Point taken. Just mixing education, and technical know how with exciting photos. BUt, come to think of it I do film occasionally in a BLACK HELECOPTER? LOL


----------



## fafrd (Jun 20, 2007)

here is another concern of mine joe public with chemicals how safe is that ? won't be long till some idiot didn't put safty on his side and got hurt,blew something up or killed themselves or someone else! how long will it take if something like that happens before we find ourselves on the chopping block? plus if a couple incidents like that happen how hard is it going to be to get our chemicals then? do you think that u will be able to go to the local hardware and buy hcl? i'm betting they will still have it but you will probally have to be a business with a liscense to get it. i'm thinking this might not be such a great idea! our responiblity to ourselves and the public should come first before the thought of being on tv or a movie! remember what we say on the forum here (SAFETY FIRST GOLD IS NOT WORTH YOUR HEALTH AND LIFE) no offense goldwriter2 but i really think that u should maybe find something else to do a tv show on. how would you feel if someone got hurt because they did not have a clue on what they are doing? i'm glad u do show intrest in this site and want to bring it to the publics attention but i think the downfalls far out weigh the benifits! i really do applaude u for your efforts though. but i think u need to think this one through all the way! fafrd


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay - fafrd - I figured it out. Your name is an anagram for AFRAID. LOL

People can find the chemicals to stipr gold, refine gold, disolve gold and such. Hell you can buy them on eBay right now. So which came first the Chicken or the Egg. This is not just an idea for me, but I am a year plus into the project and now I am just collecting more. SO, its done.

On the other hand, you think supplies will be snapped up, have you ever thought about the fact they won't be dwindled and in fact peoples stash, garages, and storage will open up. People will have scrap - they will want to sell, and guess what- will the average American want to refine....I think not, that's where YOU come in. You DO refine, and this is an opportunity for YOU to refin for them and split the proceeds. So, you see this is an opportunity now a reduction in opportunity.

Think big grwo big, think small stay small. Think the Uncle Sam is watching you and you will always live in the shadows.

Yes, anyone can mis use chemicals. DO you eat Drano? No most people don't. Just beacuse you have lighter fluid do you set yourself a fire? No. Most people will be afraid (there is that afraid word again) of chemicals and won't use them. So they will have teh scrap and want some one to refine it for them...oops there your opportunity pops up again.

Driving a car is dangerous and you can kill youself. But I stongly bet you still drive. Hell, you can get struck by lightening by walking out side, but I bet you still venture outside. And if you do get struck are you going to sue God, go after God. No.

See there are dangers every where in every walk of life in every opportunity.

It reminds me of the gold miner who found a large nugget. He was amazed he had found his fortune. But he was concerned someone would jump his claim so he hid the nugget in his mouth. He choked on it and his fame, fortune, the mine and his life were all lost. But al least no one took it from him!

Remember taking risk is risky and on those who place it safe peek through the blinds of life.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mike, just one more follow up::: 
you said ""but i really think that u should maybe find something else to do a tv show on. how would you feel if someone got hurt because they did not have a clue on what they are doing?""

I have done many a fishing show and I don't know one poerson who drowned from it and boats and lures were not banned.

I have even done automotive shows and no one crashed and klilled themselves because of it. And, even cars and driving were not banned from it.

Hell, I even did a furniture stripping show with very harsh chemicals that were cancerous, but no one killed themselves or blew them selves up and chairs and antiques were not outlaed and that show was seen by 75 million people a week! There was also not a rush on antiques or QRB.

I really think it's cool and yes the public can be idots, and everything is disclaimed in any show...just read the fine print. Really - no need for the Fear Factor.

Hey Fear Factor.... I like the ring to that name... do you think I could do a TV show called that? LOL


----------



## fafrd (Jun 20, 2007)

you know what u are lucky this is not my forum here because u would still be banned from it i thought noxx did this to help us refiners and want to be refiners out not to let someone come in an unravel it like u are going to do! fine print well thats the point its fine walk a fine line and u are going to fall why does it have to be fine? can't u do like some tv shows and make it BOLD PRINT or are u to afraid ? u really are not going to make alot of friends to help u here if u attack our concerns about it and i do believe you wrote that u wanted our concerns voiced! say what u mean and mean what u say it's a simple concept im not attacking u just voicing concerns maybe u don't understand how dangerous some chemicals are open a bottle of hcl in a room and see how long u stay in their just remember the public is not that smart getting the chemicals is not that hard now but remember it only takes 1 time to screw it up for the rest of us don't like what i got to say well the truth usally hurts u need to relize that when your show is done its not u who deals with everything from that point on its us that do it for fun and a living


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mike, you have really blown this out of proportion.

First, don't mistake my playful humor as something it's not. It's just humor.

Second, if you think I am doing a TV show on "How to mix chemicals to extratc gold" you are wrong. There was not anything I asked to know about chemicals and mixing them up.

Third, I want to showcase people having fun recycling and refining gold. That was my post and that is my issue. I did not ask for any formulas or such. All my questions center around gold content.

AR has been around for decades and anyone with a computer can find recipes for that. To prove the point just search precious metals recovery or gold recovery.

You have created a false alarm and all I did was point it out. Your issue really is misdirected. I joined the forum to ask questions, gain knowledge and promote and advertise the industry. I understand that is NOT your goal.

But, if you think one should be banned for asking questions you don't like or for not having the same ideas as you, don't you think that is a little...well...communist? 

My only point is NO one with half a mind is going to blow themselves or someone up becuase of a TV show about people refining gold. That is more likely to happen with someone who downloads a cheap ebook that has no details.

AS far as fine print. MY point WAS all shows have disclaimers. There is a legal FTC requirement for such. It's called the FINE PRINT in the business. That has NO relation to the aactual size. My show will need no CHEMICAL WARNING since I am NOT showing or sharing a formula to extract gold or blow someone's hosue up.

I am seeking to evangelize the idea, forum and industry. BTW, this is a forum. not a closed club or private party. A forum is about sharing ideas and concepts and expanding the forum and GROWING IT. That is what I think I can help do. Your idea seems to be a forum of ONE or two or the select three, and that sounds likes a very limited source of information.

So, Once again I am personally not worrid about your chemical waraning since I will not even show, talk, discuss, or bring up that in the show.

Now, can we put this concern to bed.

I chimed up, because your FEAR was unnecessary and yes, you may find another concern to bring up. But it's America and everyone is entitled to their opinion. Even me and even yours. I heard you concern:

Dangerous Chemicals

I addressed your concern: I am not giving a formula or evening discussing that.

We are in TOTAL AGREEMENT. See I did listen to you.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 20, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 
Dam this sounds like one of my discussions. lol
I think i see both of your points on this.

I hate to say it but i find Mr gold writer right in some aspects.
I feel the more exposure the art of recycling, not refining gets,
the more the technology and industry will grow.

I think what G.W. ( no pun ) is trying to make. Is a documentary that is more geared to showing the human drive side of it and the fascination associated with gold and the recovery of it, as well as pitfalls and rewards . Than he is on the refining of it.
I think i can see where he is going with this. He wants to also show the 
benefits as well as the hardships and struggles of the average little guy.

I am currently dealing with some groups of people in S. Africa that have for centuries been taken advantage of with their product ( gold ) for decades. Have you ever looked at the refining field in S. Africa ?
It is dominated by the big boys ( 3 ).

Now if their are many, many, many more
small guys that big guys how can this be ? Market dominance, That's how.
These people are not educated or do not have the means to stand up for themselves against market denominator's. So in the end you must conform to the prices and procedures set in place by whom ??? The big boys of course. Now do you think that the small guy is going to get a fair shake in this ? Not.

What's my point ? well can you not correlate ? Look at the market conditions here today. Ask Noxx about trying to get into a new market and the competition that surrounds such. If we don't help spread awareness of the subject then the next thing you know we are not going to be able to . The heavyweights will have all the market and you will not be able to compete
.
This same principle was applied by another man in another time when the art form he loved was threatened. Anyone want to guess his name.
That's right. George Massie. The old buzzard himself. Mr G.P.A.A. Look where that stand took it's turning point in history for the little guy. The government was trying to do away with the mining laws which would have shut out thousands and thousands of small prospectors. The larger, more cash supported operations and market segment were trying to get the legislature to make small mining illegal and close the public lands to such.

Now if i remember right the same arguments they used against that market could more that readily be applied here. They could use the exact points fafrd has been so kind to bring to light. 

Now at this point one could say that non action by anyone or any organization could be just as devastating to ones market or cause. 
These are the roots from which revolutions spring. Believing in ones cause to the extent that one is willing to sacrifice and fight for ones
just cause. It is in the minds of the greatest thinkers that one can start to understand the overall picture of the greatness of promoting ones cause as well as others. Sometimes having to pick the lesser of the two evils for the greater overall prospect of the cause in which he believes.

Plain and simple. Arguments can be made for and against every conceivable type of question or debate subject in existence. You have to look at the basic fundamentals of the cause and decide if the sacrifice is going to be worth the payment. Yes, It might restrict the supply in the market, Or maybe not ? But i bet you this !!! Sit around because you don't want to draw attention , Keep it on the low down . Can't find my supplies there . Dam, no acid here either. 

Next thing you know you won't be able to buy any dam thing.
Oh it's regulated now. Bam !! the big boys are laughing at you ass now.
Why ? because of the points you made. Hey, You even made the argument and the case for them. lol

you have got to stand up and Say, Hey wait just a dam minute here. You might want to outlaw this and this because of someone doing something stupid or wrong. But i haven't done a dam thing wrong and it's still my right to do this unless you can show me a dam good reason why i can't.
If theirs some guidelines or something fine. Let's get this out in the open.
You better scream for your rights or the next thing you know their gone buddy. Can you say Patriot Act.

Did you know that at one time in this country it was illegal to own gold.
What ??? Hell yeah the government was in control of all gold ownership.
How would you like that today. Where would the value in recycling be then ???

sometimes it's good for attention to be drawn to a subject even though some of the elements may be exposed for all to see. Those being deceptive or secretive of certain market segments are sure to draw skepticism and scrutiny at the highest levels of government.

I have seen and been right in the middle of this type of vacuum before.
Remember My aluminum venture. Well the EPA signed a bill into effect called Maximum Achievable Control Technology -- MACT.

This immediately shut out thousand of small to medium scrap aluminum processors over night. By doing this they took the profit portion of the market from the little guys. Now unless you could jump thru hoops and climb ladders you couldn't get a legitimate license to operate. Now the little guy who use to be able to make the bulk of the profit now had to sell his raw material ( which he could not process legally ) Directly to the refinery. Which controlled the price and now would make the bulk of the little guys profit for the exact same amount of effort as before. Nothing less, nothing more.

Just bend over and smile. Guess who supported the senator who introduce the bill. They even called them to give congressional testimony
as to why the environment was going to hell because of the little guy.
Shit, Is that the pot calling the kettle black or what ? Alcoa 
That's right.

Try the trade of gold in Africa. I got a PDF here somewhere about this.
Read this and see what you think of human suffering and the suppression of human rights, Liberties, and freedoms. Makes me proud to be here, I'll tell you that.

Anyway, I think i lost my point. He's wondering again. :roll: 

Maybe someone can find it here. Read the way the man writes. Theirs something else in his writings. Not just words. These tell you the passion and pride one takes in his work. I'm not defending or attacking what he has said or posted. I'm just saying that his points are just as valid as the next mans. 

How could one possibly say that what one believes that one is doing or not doing is the right thing ? Is their a web link on that somewhere ? lol If you close you mind set that only one way is the right way as perceived by one person or group, Then you have truly limited not only your potential , but the potential of the man after you unannounced to him. 

Stoppppppp. For the love of god Shut up !!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Later Gentlemen.

Ralph


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

This is why I love America! God Bless America. We can have free thought, chase our dreams, the only country in the world where "if you can think it, you can do it!". Passion, there is nothing like it! AMEN


----------



## Noxx (Jun 20, 2007)

G.W. you're forgetting your big brother Canada !

Aflac, did you see the movie Blood Diamond ?


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Noxx, you are correct. Us Americans will bless Canada as well! LOL

I LOVE Vancouver! Great country and beautiful women. Years ago I was on the "Under My Spell " tour with Paula Abdul and did the Canadian leg from coast to coast. I thought Texas was cowboys until I hit Calgary and the Rodeo. Boy, yall sure are COWBOY! A?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 20, 2007)

Big brother ? Don't you mean little brother. lol
Yeah i seen it. Its not all truth though. They drama it up.
But even a lie is based in some truth :?: 

Things are getting a little better there now. Thanks to awareness

Canada V.S. U.S.A. I love this show. Here's free speech for you.
Might offend some, but hey what don't now days. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZRuLB-uNPA&mode=related&search=

Ralph

You liked that rocket, didn't you Noxx ? :shock:

I LOVE Vancouver! Ohhhhhh yeah !!


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 21, 2007)

GW2--sure hope you aint getting me mixed up with fafrd. My confirmation name is Mike if that helps any. Anyhow. Ive read all you got to say and what fafrds saying. I dont much like you making fun of him and his fear. its his fear and he gots a right to it without you making fun of him. And aflac is yammering about south africa little guys and i don't live there. there problems aint my problems. I do think I see where a hunk of fear is coming from. There aint a one on here who is paying much attention to the laws already on the books in their towns about air quality and water quality and solid waste leftovers disposal. To a man, they are pretty sure someone would get report them if the smells got bad or crapper pluming breaks. You want to know the biggest problem in city water treatment? its nitrates. Yes nitrates cause algae bloom that kills sports fishing because in reservors and rivers from farm field runoff fertilizer. And us using nitrates in city water districts makes a big ass pain. my neighbor is in charge of the public water division in a major city on the east coast. I told him about all the nitrates little guys are pouring down the crappers. His eyes got all big and he groaned. All this sodium nitrate and nitric acid and urea use poured down the drain and in the yard with aluminum and copper and tin and nickel and all that other base metals and nitrates stuff complexed wtih is already outlawed. It dont stop us being on here and learning. If you really go through with this tv show to make a biger name for yourself, are you going to ask the guys you interview about how they are handling the gases into the air and stuff poured into the crapper? We make all talk about it being clear and just water left over. I bet not a single one of us pours it on our vegitable garden. I may be an old fool but I smell a set up. I don't believe people except us in GPAA clubs give a dam about talking gold unless it is like a shipwreck or something. So you show a pix and interview aflac or noxx or somebody. that would take you all of 3 minutes tops. then what you goin to talk about? Pictures of city dumps? now thats real exciting televishion. When cnbc did a segment on a guy from chicago who makes over 13million a year from his computer scrap it took them a whole 90 seconds. i think before ralph sticks his neck into your nooose, we all shoud hear what you going to talk about for the rest of the hour show? you are probably a greenie whacko in disguise and think we are all bumpkins. There is only 300 of us on her in about 4 months. can't make a TV show for 300 of us. no advertiser in the world only wants 300 people watching their beer ads or rotatiller ads. i think Noxx and Harold and GSP and Steve deserve better than what you I'm guesssing you gots planned for them. Its called spin. Since you are in the TV business, you will be spin the remaining 54minutes. is whats got my ire up. We dont need targets painte don our backs for what little scrap we can find to play with. Mike.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 21, 2007)

There ain't a one on here who is paying much attention to the laws already on the books in their towns about air quality and water quality and waste management

I beg to differ. I got about 3 stacks of files and no telling how much money tied up in EPA related issues and permits.


And aflac is yammering about south africa little guys and i don't live there. there problems aint my problems

I don't know where you see this at. Their problems are my problems to
if i expect to have customers left.

Might i add that the point of the subject is not refining . It's more along the lines of business success from human endeavors, and the plight of such ??

they dont know enough chemstry to do it right. I wonder why ????

I don't believe people except us in GPAA clubs give a dam about gold unless it is like a shipwreck or something

Please :!: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

its called spin and if you are in the business 
Now this i don't disagree with. :wink: 

The water technician ? well i have done countless wwtp- fwtp.
Did you also know that they are allowed to run that so called drinking water thru their system with only minimal treatment at peak production times. Bet your neighbor forgot to tell you that one. Ask him about all that. maybe how FLUORIDATION might be making us all sick.

Let's see the run off from say dental offices, Toilet products, Dish washing,
clothes washing, mercury discharge from hospitals and industries.
There are approximately 158,000 public drinking water systems in the United States. Of those 28,523 are in violation of the EPA guideline for safe drinking water that covers a total population of 68,000,000.

So i don't think that if all of us at once flushed everything we had, we could do anymore harm.
How we got to this i don't know but thanks.

Mike why would you care what the remaining show would be about if your not at least somewhat interested. lol
If the guy wants to make a show. Hey fine with me. It ain't going to cost me one cent. Will i help ? If he's legit i might think about it. No i personally don't want to be interviewed. But i wouldn't turn down a chance to learn about this subject or broaden my horizons either.

Thanks mike,

Ralph


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

To MIKE and AFFRD.

Mike yes, I may of had you confused with Afraid. But, now you have the same issue...so let me make it clear:

1. I could care less about showing the chemicals and am NOT doing such.
SO that issues is dead.
2. CNN did 90 second on the $13mm guy...so- they have a 90 second allotment for ANY GI (general interest story).
3. I am doing a 30 minutes show. About 6 minutes on people, and the rest on THE SCRAP and what it is and how much gold there is.
4. Chemicals is scary, that's NOT good TV. The EXCITEMENT of GOLD IS!5. No I am not a greenie nor is this a set up. The worst that can be said about me is I have a orange wanker. But then again I was eating Cheetos and watching porn! LOL
6. The fear here is weird.
7. YOU admitted YOU told your neighbor about Nitrates. That's make YOU the bad guy according to YOUR and Mr. Afraids posts. Weird you point at me, yet you do what you say should not be done.
8. NOT COVERING OR TALKING ABOUT CHEMICALS
9. NOT COVERING OR TALKIJG ABOUT CHEMICALS
10. Not sure why you are giving me advice about making a TV show. It's what I ahve done for over 20 years and yet you say there are just 300 people on this forum and that does not make an hour. WEll if I was dumb enough to film 300 and take 30seconds each that would be a solid hour and fifteen of content and that was be junk.
11. AT TOPS I hope to find 3 to 5 people who have apassion about this.
12. Send me the guys name in Chicago with the $13m scrap business and I will interview him.
13. I AM NOT DOING ANYTHING ON CHEMICALS
14. I AM NOT DOING ANYTHING ON CHEMICALS.
15. I want to know about scrap, results and FUN
16. Did I meniton I want to know about FUN?
17. I AM NOT DOING ANYTHING ON CHEMICALS
18. THIS Chemcial point is Mr. AFRAIDS post NOT MINE.
19. MIKE you caught the AFRAID DISEASE.
20. GOLD - GOLD SCRAP - FUN- FAMILY- GOLD and NO CHEMICALS

DOES THIS FINALLY CLEAR IT UP.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 21, 2007)

Send me the guys name in Chicago with the $13m scrap business and I will interview him.  :shock: :shock: :wink: Me to.


I need some good sales leads. To many customers dropping on me from lead poisioning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

NEW REQUEST;

For my TV show I want to show sample of the three PGM's and how they relate in value to the average consumer. Therefore I need to obtain a sample of each that represents $378. There is a reason for this. YEs, I know the samples of each will be small, but I need it to prove a point of value.

Can someone help me find a source for these?


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 21, 2007)

GW2--I said CNBC not CNN. If you are in the TV producer business you know how to contact the video archive basement monkey at CNBC. It aired back in 98 or 99. I have it on VHS. Heres another lead for you. James Campbell. He was in seattle. Last I heard he lives in OREGON. He got so big hes been forbidden to bid on govt scrap electronc auctions anymore. He has a huge slag scrap pile close to Scandia labs. You hear of Scandia labs? You can see it from the highway. He slagged the plat and pall and only paid the DOD for the gold he got out for them like his contract said. DOD sued him. I dont think it is settled yet. If hes still alive Hes not that hard to find. He is the only single person to be considered a BANK by the Federal Reserve. When he told me that he was a bank I didnt believe him. I went to the libary same as you can do. I got the libarian to help me look him up in some book they gots there. Hes got bad teeth and doesnt dress rich but hes one of the richest men I ever done met. He should make a good image on TV. LOL.
a bunch of us small guys learning about gold aint good TV. Even Ratzburger only gives 10 minutes on each made in America subject he does. Mike.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 21, 2007)

GoldWriter2 said:


> NEW REQUEST;
> 
> For my TV show I want to show sample of the three PGM's and how they relate in value to the average consumer. Therefore I need to obtain a sample of each that represents $378. There is a reason for this. YEs, I know the samples of each will be small, but I need it to prove a point of value.
> 
> Can someone help me find a source for these?



GW2 obtain samples? google for a refinery. they have samples. LOL Of course you have to buy them. You got a budget for buying samples? You said you spent a year researching this and now you are ready for pictures? how come you never found a refinery in your year of research? Mike.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 21, 2007)

GoldWriter2 said:


> 1. I could care less about showing the chemicals and am NOT doing such.
> SO that issues is dead.



I could care less?

????

You claim to be a writer and make a comment like "I could care less"?

If you can care less, why don't you do it? 

Personally, I "couldn't" care less, which, unlike your comment, makes sense. 

Really, now, what's your scam? If you're a writer, you're certainly not schooled as one. Hell, I was a miserable student that struggled to carry a C average in English, have no higher education than high school, and I can write far better. 

Fess up! What's your angle?

Harold


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, Mike and Harold. Never have seen such skeptics, but that ani't nothin (that was for you Harold). Let's see, we have gone from Chemicals, to worries, to CNBC reports, to toilets to now scams. Wow.

But since there seems to be so much weirdness, there seems to be a better "Chicken Little" story here than gold. Anyway Harold, here I just "whip it out" and tell it like it is. Not trying to spell check or have correct grammar. Not needed here. But at least I am up from Greenie to Grammar foe.

I check this between work on editing and such. No time to make it simple or perfect, ooops purfict (for you Harold).

But, I sense the alarm is that TOO many people will get the "morder gold fever" and that's the worry here.

It's easy, IF you don't want to participate then don't. No one is forced to. But you have given me an interesting angle and hook that I will now use.
A Secret so well kept that people won't let anyone know about it, there have even been assinations over it, and you can get so rich that the government will classify you as your own bank!" GREAT HOOKS. I could not even make this stuff up on my own.

So, I'da kinda, lika try to get er back to work and writte some wurds naw. (for you Harold) LOL

This is getting be be really fun! I love word sparring!


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mike, other than being an ass, think about it. One is not going to call a refinery and get $378 dollar samples. And yes, I thought of the hook on the pebble sized samples due to something YOU said. So, now I need someone who can supply SMALL samples for TV. So yes, got a budget for the samples and looking for a lead for SMALL, once AGAIN SMALL - think pea sized - (see below) not refinery size order, samples. Need small samples to show just how SMALL they are. 

Kinda like, "this is Mikes brain, this is Mikes brain in a plat sample" LOL. You really give me some good material!

I love the way this group shares, and misdirects.

I love the baarbs and spars. Keep it coming, This really is getting fun. But I am a nice guy and I'll still buy you a drink - as long as you don't tell me "Boy, you have purdy mouth!" LOL


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 21, 2007)

> GW2: a lead for SMALL, once AGAIN SMALL - think pea sized - (see below) not refinery size order, samples



GW2-- a $378 sample from a refinery of palladium would be more than 1 entire ounce of palladium. That is big pebble. That $378 worth would be about the size of a morgan silver dollar. $378 samples in silver would be 27 pieces of silver each about the size of a morgan silver dollar. $378 of gold would be about the size of 1/2 ounce of gold or the size of a walking liberty half. $378 of rhodium would be aoubt the size of a 3c nickel from 2 centuries ago. and $378 of platinum. well you figure it out. No one is an ass who buys shot from a refinery. You havent provided anyone any good reason they should let you obtain any personal samples. you dind't offer to pay until i called you on it. And Brent Keeble was not an electronic gold scrapper. He was the CEO of a major So African gold mine. And hes dead. Harold is right and has hooked you good. What is your scam? Mike.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Golden Buddies, think of this?

1. What IF My TV show awakens the guy who has the container load of Electronic scrap "wake up" and want to sell it or refine it?

2. WHAT IF this happens in every state in the union? Every city?

3. WHAT IF this happens globally?

4. What if I listed EACH OF YOU as either refiners or buyers? You refind for say 15% share of the gold extract plus costs? Money for nothing and NO COST OUT for you???

5. WHAT IF I am the one to really opens the supply flood gates?

6. WHAT IF my TV show lends legitimacy to the effort and they don't see the "ugly toothed, brad breath guy coming around" and they all of a sudden will do business with you?

7. WHAT IF I create a ground swell and we create a huge CO-OP for this stuff and this hedges protection against huge competition?

Seems NO ONE here is thinking big.

In TV I have always found a few common threads:

A. You cannot please everyone.
B. There are more naysayers than visionaries
C. Naysayers sit back and whine, bitch and complain, UP UNTIL someone makes it happen big the they switch to "that was my idea or I had that idea first"

Come on FOLKS think BIG. I may just be the guy who gets your neighbors, local communities and those hidden stock piles to open up.

J. Paul Getty said it best "I rather have 1% of 100 men than 100% of ONE man". Think about it!*


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mike, what is your deal? Bad day? Wife divorce you? Kids hate you? Grandkids think you are an old kook? Mother give you up for adoption? Mad at the government for cutting Forresty budgets? 

Man you have a huge bad attitude.

And the best you can come up with is being such a small minded fool you actually think I was asking for FREE SAMPLES.

Man you have huge issues.

This is a refiner forum. I am seeking SPECIFIC samples. Not for FREE idiot. 

I put out a call for leads to BUY samples they way I want to show them. Not the way YOU want to show them. And I acutally am most interested in Plat and Rhodium so, now rethink your sizes (thanks for the size equations though).

Take a chill pill. Stop hating the world and RE READ what I am looking for. YOU DO NOT have to participate. But you do make for great humor.

But you are going to have to do better than float that I am looking for free samples. 

Hey, BTW, Mike gave me a great idea! "Anyone got free samples?" ROFL
That means "Rolling on the floor laughing: , but here I will change it to:
Really Onery Fortin makes me LAUGH! ROFL


----------



## Noxx (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok now stop it. You both are bringing good points. Let Aflac see if you're legit then we'll see what we will do.


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 21, 2007)

GoldWriter2 said:


> *
> 7. WHAT IF I create a ground swell and we create a huge CO-OP for this stuff and this hedges protection against huge competition?
> 
> 
> *



I think this is inevitable, without a tv show.

In defenswe of GW2, his interest are what brought him here, just like the rest of us. 

GW2 
Why don't you stick around for a while, take part in something, get to know everyone, maybe you can contribute something to the forum, share an opinion or something. Give us a chance to trust you before spamming us for an interview. If you are who you say you are and your intentions are what you say something symbiotic may result. Finally please don't criticize or condem any of us before understanding our scepticism.

welcome to the forum

Lloyd



.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello Loyd, and thanks for welcoming me to the fourm.

The spamming was not on purpose. I actually I thought I had to post the request in EACH topic group I sought information from. So, what looked like spam was really me posting the request into what I thought were different topical groups and totally different groups of people. My mistake, but thanks to Noxx he understood it was a mistake. So not spam as much as my stupidity.

Not sure what I have to contribute, but I do seek information. Of course the sharing of information is voluntary, all I am doing is consolidating it for TV. Think of it as an overview since you cannot teach someone this in 30 minutes. But you can build it up in 30 minutes.

There is alot of fear in this group and for some reason new items keep popping. I just want results and success stories - no formulas and such. 

But if it is any consolation, no one has stepped up yet. Shared stories, but I have found at least two nice individuals here. We'll see.

But as for me, I love the idea of gold, gold refining and gold scrap and I think the world needs to know about it.


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 21, 2007)

GW said
"There is alot of fear in this group and for some reason new items keep popping. I just want results and success stories - no formulas and such."

GW
I don't think that the fear is about formulas or proceses, (although there are those that may try to market what is givin here freely) nor am I certain that I can articulate what the fear is, but I think its more about exploitation, not just exploiting formulas....but exploiting the forum and those within it, exploiting the trade itself and the little guys( and ladies) that do it because they like it regardless of proffit. I've measured my own sucess in the realization of the process not in grams or oz. Dare I say its spiritual.. like surfing or something. Draw your own conclusions and know that there are more than a few good people here and everyone is probably over protective of the forum. 
Consider re-evaluating your measure of sucess at least in terms of this forum. Look at the exchange of information and ideas that are a regular part every post. Try to gain the perspective of the hobbyist refiner and those who stop us from hurting ourselves and others. Hell try refining then share your results with us.

Lloyd


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2007)

Lloyd,

I've been trying to think of something to say on this thread and haven't had much luck. Your articulate and wise post has summed up my feelings perfectly. Great job! 

Goldwriter,

Many of your statements are obviously said out of ignorance. You need to get your feet wet in order to converse intelligently and build up some trust. You need to pay your dues. Otherwise, you'll always be seen as an outsider. It wouldn't take you long. In short order, you might be able use yourself as the subject of your film.

This forum is less than 4 months old. If anyone wants to see some real ignorance, look at some of the very early posts. I'm amazed at how much progress almost everyone has made in a very short period of time.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

To all, as I shared with Noxx, I got turned onto this idea by snapping up some gold items on ebay that were 14k and 18K. The person who posted them did a very poor job of taking the pictures and they were very amature. But, I took a chance and bought and come to find out my $100 investment netted me over $1800 in 24k gold. I took the scrap items, find a local Jewler willing to melt and refine. Paid him $50 and 1% to do, and then had a test done to confirm the purity. I have repeated this 3 times. My advantage is watching for poorly posted and photographed items on ebay and then taking the chance they are good quality. Yes, I could get junk, but IF they have a high rating I buy, since they won't want to lose their ratings. If they have a low rating I won't buy. I always pay paypal, because they guarantee the sale up to $2000. SO how can I lose, because if it is a fraud, then I am covered and get a full refund.

THIS is what turned me onto ebay. Then I styarted teaching myself more and felt it could be a great TV show. Not ebay, but scrap and refining. I have since had a computer friend write a progfram that trolls ebay and looks for gold scrap listings and then bids at last minute of the auciton as to NOT run up the price. KEY: don't buy from agold guy, buy from the true gartage seller or doll dealer that HAPPENS to have some gold. Takes ALOT fo watching and lurking and surfing, BUT the upside is 1000% profit as you can see.

Now there is my share of my most MOST valuable tip!


----------



## Noxx (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, now give me your friend's program


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Noxx, I am not sure I am ready to let the program go YET. But I may sell it at some point in time. Right now I am having fun and profits with it. But, you are right it is a great idea..... and so far profitable as well.


----------



## toadiesop (Jun 21, 2007)

Like GSP I've been trying to think of something to add to this thread too. 

Goldwriter, as was said, this forum is only four months old. So I'll add this.

When I first got here (98th member) I had been researching, studying, trying to find more information, ect, on everything involving recovering gold from computer scrap.

At that time (four months ago) I thought Aqua Regia was THE ONLY WAY to get the job done. That's it. No questions. You need AR if your are going to reclaim gold from scrap.

In this short time I have a sulfuric deplating cell running. I have a rather large batch of Hydrochloric Acid/Peroxide. I'm getting ready to refine my first nugget using Hydrocloric Acid/Bleach. I'm in possession of many chemicals that do all kinds of really cool and possibly dangerous things if mishandled.

I know how to test and separate many metals from many solutions using many different other metals.

I know a little CHEMISTRY!!! :lol: 

I know how to neutralize extremely caustic acids so they are safe to pour into the ground using really technical stuff like "campfire ashes"

I know that a common laundry additive will remove base metals from gold in the melt stage.

I know all of this because of here. It's a lot of knowledge that would not have been gained ANYWHERE else online. I would have spent literal YEARS before I attained the level I'm at now.

And after all of this I still consider myself a nOOb. 

We are very protective of this place because every week or so we get someone with one post that comes in and asks for very broad but very specific questions. Usually it's easy to spot that they just want to make an "E-Book" to sell on ebay.

So aside from all that, I think one thing you should add to you little show is something Mayhem said and I thought is was so perfect when it comes to describing this "hobby"

Regarding his beautiful first button (aprx. value $45)



> I'm calling it my "thousand dollar button", because when I add up everything I bought to get into this, that's about what I spent.. kiln, crucibles, tongs, goggles, apron, chemicals and the junk material itself.



No truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 22, 2007)

afraid here lol yea im afraid that u are going to take some one her for a ride am i saying u are going too no but in the 8 months that i have researched and tried to find info on recycling and refining i would need about a ounce and a half of gold being 24 kt just to be back even now if i told you that i have $1000 invested in my research and all i know i could of gotten here for free would you not be a little protective of this great site? ill give u 2 examples of what has happened to me then i will give u some background on me. 
example one has to do with recycling i will not name the place but if you have did your research then u know what i'm talking about. $75 on a book on recycling 1 cd on old posts on recycling oppertunties and the right to use the free forum plus to get updated materials in the future. now i will tell u if u are new to the recycling business and do not have a clue the book was pretty good. the cd got here quick was interesting. now we gwt to the part that ercks my chain the forum (free lol) i have owned this recycling program for 7 months have registered 3 times in this period have tried to email numerous time called this persons cell phone in utah (i live in michigan) and yet i still too this day can not get on the forums! now if u could find the info in the book and cd just searching the web u would be about $75 ahead but i was intersted in the forum. little to his present knowledge that i will besending a fax to him next week. if i do not get a reply then i will be sending it back to get my money back.
now we will get to the secound bad example refining at home make alot of money part or full time only $174 (yea cheap is it not lmao)elecrtic stripping cell only took over a month to get it to me! now this is what it came with 1 clip,a pyrex measuring cup (dual use as measuring cup and cell container),1 pound of borax, 2 1quart plastic containers with lids, instructions,1 one gallon plastic container/with lid and it comes with 1 pound of high grade pins plated in gold,1 melting dish all yours for $174! now i will not say who i got this from on ebay now when u look at lazersteves tutorials you will find everything their and then some execpt for instructions which steve will not charge u for his help lmao now i love to use the electronic stripping cell but out of everything that i recieved i use the measuring cup and the melting dish! thank u steve for all the help! 
now i happen to be looking on ebay for gold items for refining and happen to come accross this wonderful great site that people are not afraid to help u for nothing just the promise that u do it safe and secure and you not sell the info now that i have been here for a min i wish i could of saved that money to help noxx out! but we live and learn! so yea i am afraid for the people here that u might hurt one or more of them in the long run these people have took me under their wing and showed me the fun new ways to refine gold and precious metals and even take a little ribbing for fun! these people come from different walks of life,countries,races but yet they are willing to help anyone who has the fever if u are willing to listen take notes and do not mind taking critical comments once and awhile. now that you have read this far u should finish reading this post u might relize life is not that bad.
here is my background info 30yr old male disabled from accident trying to go back to school and start a new life for me and my girlfriend and my 4 kids now that u heard this maybe u would understand my concearns about chemicals (well if u have kids u know) so i guess u can call me what ever u want afraid yea skeptical yea of u till we know what u are about but you already know my name if u forgot its matt not mike not afraid thats matt or on here u can refer to me as fafrd we might be as you say weird here and u might be laughing at us stop and relize that we look at u and are laughing at u because we have the info u want and we are not going to give it to u until u prove yourself! get your hands dirty do it yourself don't hire someone to do it the best tv is when they actually do it to see what it is like try it u might like it when u get your first nugget and u won't sell it because u have pride in the fact that u did it not someone else! its a pride thing its a gold thing! matt aka fafrd


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great information guys, and I fully agree the ebooks and the $174 program are junk. Nothing better than doing it first hand. And that is what the show I am producing is ALL about. Those who have done it first hand and want to talk about it.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 22, 2007)

Good morning gentlemen. ( or night )

here is my background info 30yr old male disabled from accident trying to go back to school and start a new life for me and my girlfriend and my 4 kids now that u heard this maybe u would understand my concerns about chemicals (well if u have kids u know)

Dam man, sorry to hear that.

I love this forum. Not so much for the information, but for the human interaction. Human nature is one of my favorite subjects. while i was sitting here reading this post i though how ironic ? I have tried everything from arguing to promoting to educational ideas to promote some type of response from people
.
Why the hell do that you ask ? Well whether we all understand it or not.
even when we have these disagreements or varying opinions on things on this forum we still have one thing ? Communication and active participation. These are the basis of any organized civil culture.

How shall we say like physics. Bodies at rest tend to stay at rest or in motion until acted upon by some outside force. That's me !! lol
I'm the quark. not around for long, But look out will I'm here.

Then along comes G.W. with his band of Merrie men and this hole thing has taken a new twist. :shock: :lol: 

The point is i can see this forum growing today. Even though we might not want it to or like the direction in which it is going. I notice that some of us. ME included. Don't want change or like it. We feel comfortable in our on little environment and that's cool.

But someone , hell all of us has made references to how hard it is to find information or reliable people on refining. We have all said that their is nothing out their of any real help for the novice.

I was reading here somewhere, I think it was GSP who said it before me.
This forum is less than 4 months old. If anyone wants to see some real ignorance, look at some of the very early posts. I'm amazed at how much progress almost everyone has made in a very short period of time.

Well said GSP.
This forum is going to add new members and grow. If we let it.
If we shut the doors so to say. and try and keep what we have as private.
well i don't think i even have to explain that one. We only have what ?
300 something members. Hell most of those never even have posted.
So we have what Maybe 20 active people participating at any given time.

It's the diversity of the forum that attracts many to participate in it's discussions. Not only the diversity of the topics but of the groups education, family life, and attitudes.

I think it can best be likened to that of a child. You can feed it, cloth it, give it all the love and support you can.
But in the end that child is going to grow into it's on man. All you can do is guide it and give it the tools it needs to succeed. In the end the child might not be what we had envisioned as our perfect child.

Brakes, hit the brakes. Cat on the track :shock: Theirs the problem people. It was stated as OUR perfect child. It is is of my opinion that when you perceive your child, business, or anything as your perception of what it should be or what YOU want it to be like. Well i think you have already limited yourself and your Goal. Things evolve into their on being. If you struggle to mold it into YOUR own dream, Then sometimes, not always. You are actually doing more harm for growth stimulation and free spirited will. 

Anyway, I got to get back to work. This didn't have a thing to do with MR GW. Which by the way is not out the woods yet ? Sorry GW. I like your spark and your drive. I am also cautious on approach to things. 

You should have seen how i bust up into this group. I would have thought i was getting jumped into a Latino gang. OMG lol :shock: :shock: :shock: 

One question though GW ? Why the log in from separate ISP's .
Where was you at the first time you registered GW # 1 ??
Got to run.

Later Gentlemen.

Ralph


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ralph, my initial log in was from my static computer, and my second log in AFTER Noxx allowed me to was while I was on the road with my laptop. I am always on the move and use two computers. Static and mobile. Unfortunately I cannot be disconnected. So when I receieved Noxx's allowance back on I was mobile and I signed right back in. Hope this helps.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

GoldWriter2 said:


> Noxx, I am not sure I am ready to let the program go YET. But I may sell it at some point in time. Right now I am having fun and profits with it. But, you are right it is a great idea..... and so far profitable as well.



Throw the man a fish GW. You wanted to exchange info. I don't think a 17 year old kid with a dream of being a chemical engineer will really take you out. 

Then again !! :idea: We are all on his forum. :shock: 

Mr Gates i presume. OMG

Later

R


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Just a little report on G.W.

Well I got his DVD from him. Friday . I have had a chance to review it several times. I must say I have found it both entertaining as well as intriguing. The gentleman has more or less come up the hard way , much like most of us. GW I hope you haven’t let that path your own go to your head. In other words don’t forget where you came from. I told everyone I saw something in his writing. Now I know what that something was. The gentleman takes a lot of pride in his work. He adds a lot of his personal and life experience in the undertones of his work. 

I have traced everything from the ups shipment, phone # ‘s, E mails, Isp’s , to the encoding used to make his c.d. Now does this make him right. NO !!!!

It just tells me about the man. We have to take a deeper look at his work to understand the depths of his mind or his motives. I have quizzed him multiple times on this subject. After all you have to have motive. Something has to pay for the topic.

He has admitted to me on several occasions that the topic is one of human sacrifices and rewards. Do I believe this ? Yes , only because of his previous works. Now is their a hook ? Yes I’m sure it’s their somewhere to. He is kind of just letting it take it’s own course and write it’s self. Which I think Is good. Who knows where it might take him on the subject. That’s what makes for good human interest stories that keep the audiences attention.

The gentleman has requested that this information, which I will point out, has been given freely and forthcoming. Not just be released to anyone. I can understand this. It would lead to know telling what kind of crack pot like me calling. Lol If he wants to contact us I guess he will let us know.

GW you are doing fairly well to make it past the wall so to speak. Things seem on the up and up so far. But then again this is also the basis for any well laid plan of attack or scam.

I think as we all go thru this we will come to feel more comfortable with your vision as well as your persona and personally. As far as why, I think he just has the gold bug. Lol
He appears to have the money and resource way above the level of some amateur book writer or e bay scalper. Unless he is going to bump the GPAA of the map. I don’t see where anything else could be profitable above his investment level to make it feasible.
So all I can figure is personal interest, self gratification , or just plan bored with the current field of endeavor he’s in. But like I sad who knows where he might wind up at.

I don’t think we would have envisioned all of us being here today either. I think we all need a shot of gold bug serum. Hell if he can help fine. If he don’t ? Well that’s fine to. 
His course will tell in own story. I’m betting on the outcome myself. I’m not going to give my answer yet . Sometimes even I want to see if I’m right .

Anyway. Not an endorsement, Not a denial. Just my points.
Thanks,

Ralph

P.S. GW allowed me to release the information I used to verify him to Noxx. I will be more than happy to verify it again for you, but I will not release it without his knowledge. Sorry, security of my clients is not negotiable. I know he’s not my client, but he ask nicely. I still follow the same protocol. Tks. 

MEOW !!!!!


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ralph, you are right on many fronts.

1. I have caught the gold bug (in many ways)
2. I will take the time to let the story evolve and reveal itself to me.
3. Yes, at some point it will turn into a profit motive. But, My finger is not on it yet.
4. I see a fractured community that can be consolidated and there is MORE scrap than there is people willing to refine SMALL or LIMITED batches - therein lay the opportunity.
5. Yes, I am on hiatus and have only taken ONE film on in the last 5 years and that one is now done and I am noodling what I will play with next.
6. Not bored, just a constant creator and manifestor. It's what I do best and as you can see, I don't do thins on a small scale.

Thank you so very much for honoring my privacy. You are a man of caliber. Thanks


----------



## Charlena (Jun 24, 2007)

I come from a long line of dysfunctional, goverment supported by laziness, self loathing miserable people.
I have been literally trashing for the past 20 years to survive. With the hopes that someday I will be able to turn my passions, experience and HIGH eduction in life 101 into profit while helping the planet on some very large scale. I fight every day to be self reliant and work my ass off to do so.

I HATE brodcast media. Mind controlling poor ass excuse for a childrens babysitter for most parents and the f&*(d up crap that the social world depends on from its feedings.

http://music.yahoo.com/vid-2154915--Here-To-Stay
VERY good video for parents to watch. as long as they think deeply into what it means.

once this tv show of GW2's airs my shot at my dream will be history. I will not have gained enough foot to keep up and I will be having even more trouble finding my scrap in 40 ft dumpsters too.

I wouldn't contribute to television media if they GAVE me all I needed to start my biz. 
Just some old trashing hags .02


----------



## Charlena (Jun 24, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> Please someone tell me how to post pictures. :x :x :x



Ralphie, I'll fly right over and teach more than just how to post pics...if you will be my sugga daddy....
Wink

Hella nice find Ralphie.
^5


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Charlena, IF I do my job good enough, the coffers of gold scrap will open up and you will know what to do with all those who have the scrap. Your opportuinities will INCREASE NOT DECREASE. I truly believe that.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 24, 2007)

GW2-- You missed Charlena's point. 
SUPPLY is fixed and inelastic.
DEMAND is elastic and the only part of the scrap equation you can affect.
ECON 101. Mike.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mike, no you missed the point:

MOST the the supply is hidden and or trashed and GONE and never gets a chance to be picked up.

FOr every one that collects a stash of the goods, there are thousand mulitples that trash, burn, store and discard.

YES, the bigger stashed may go. BUT once again "I rather had 1% of 100 men than 100% of 1 man".

We recyle less than 13% of what is available. The other 87% slips throught the cracks and get lost and dumped.

SO, Mike you can keep dealing with the 13% you can find. I am focusing on the 87% that gest losts.

That's economics 101. Focusing on whats available now is OLD SCHOOL and that is why everyone is worried. But they are worried about a fraction versus the whole picture.

One can dumpster dive and get a little at a time, OR they can have it showing up at their door step for them. I chose the latter, you end up smelling better.

But to prove another point when - as you pointed out - CNBC did a story on the guy with $13m a year of this stuff, did the markets dry up and die? Didi CHicago burn becuase there was no more? No - I think not. WHY? You can motivate America, but you can't get them off center to do somehting that requires work. And this requires work. That's why you, ralph, Noxx, Charlene, will ALSWAYS capture the biz, because are willing to work for it. What I will provide is GPS coordinates to where the stahs is and have it ready and waiting for you...


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 24, 2007)

GoldWriter2 said:


> What I will provide is GPS coordinates to where the stahs is and have it ready and waiting for you...



GW2--Thanks for making Charlena's point for her. Your exposed GPS co ords will only trigger increase ELASTIC DEMAND which is Charlenas point.
Mike.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mike, the very best advice I can give you at this point is: "

Think small. Be safe. Look over your shoulder. Don't talk to strangers. Don't dream. Don't think out of the box. And remember to take Visene with you when you stick your head in the sand". 

Hope this helps. Yes, I know this is the same advice you grew up with and you taught your kids. But maybe coming from me, you'll embrace it. This is IF you already haven't. Best of luck.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 24, 2007)

OPh, btw, Mike, "my GPS co-ords" was a metaphor.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 24, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 30, 2007)

At first sight, he doesn't seem to be genuine.
:arrow: From a reader.

I think this is probably found in the fact that he is a script man . Meaning that unless someone else writes it and puts it in front of him. He is lost sometime without it i think.

Remember. I traced everything back to a source. I even talked to him on the phone. But, This could just be one of the marketing executives or a script writer working for this company . That's just a far out guess, but i think you get the picture. Anyone with access to that level of info could make things look like they want. Theirs so much bullshit out there today that you never know. 

Hell !!! I want D.N.A. , Two forms of ID, And pictures of your first born,
Before i believe it. 

Yeah , I know sounds stupid... But when you have seen what I have ,
It's hard to trust in the human Spirit and goodness. Sucks though, because you have to question everything. Makes you a different dam person. 

But i figure it's better to know what a wolf looks like , than to wait till he's sitting there picking his teeth with your arm before you realize it. :shock: :shock: 

Baah Baah Baah Baah Baah Baah  

MR G.W.

Where have you gone ? Their is one thing i have learned. People with true passion don't tend to take no for an answer. I was just sitting here going over your post. Most seem to Be in response to attacks, I can understand the underlying overtones in your post. These may come from frustrations. Would not be the first time that has happened to someone.

I also notice that you respond 99 % of the time only when approached
with a post. In other words You don't seem to be a contributor.
I don't mean that the way it sounds or maybe i do. You may think you don't have anything to contribute. Hell, it ain't got to be money.
Dedicate some resources or share your life experiences. Silence won't help the matter. You can't make friends that way.

The reason i mention this is because you wish for others to reveal things to you but you don't seem to be forthcoming , contributing , or basically adding to the greater good of the cause. You speak of pride and belief 
in ones just cause . It is suppose to be part of the heritage instilled in you from your previous life experiences. This is what i am lead to believe.
Have somewhere along the way , you lost the understanding and the motivation for the drive of the little guy or the underdog who strives everyday just to survive. Have you forgotten what it is to have dreams.
Some of us knowing in the back of our mind that we may really never achieve these. But to hard headed and stubborn to just lay down and give up. 

These things are call ambitions , drive , motivations, wants, needs, and desires. We struggle just to keep them alive . Some of us don't ask for much . Only the freewill to continue and prayers that god will give us the strength to continue on.

We go thru life trying to express to others our spirit of generosity and good will toward men , only to have these same acts of freewill and kindness turn around and used against us in many ways. It is human nature to be skeptic of others intentions. People of influence have historically used that tool for the betterment of their means to their endeavors. All the time stepping on the backs of the people who raise them to these elevated positions. Trusted the whole time by the people who placed them their. These problems can best be observed in two processes that illustrate this principle. Politics and corporate America. :shock: 

Well i don't think you are that G.W. , so that only leaves a couple of things to question ? I don't think i can break it down any simpler. 
Now please don’t take this the wrong way, But if you want to get the help you need . ( If it's a legit project for the betterment of all involved ) Then your actions need to say a little more than your words. The word and actions are not fitting. Some are , others are not. 

Just another point to go. I got a new idea. :idea: It involves Diffusion and Passive Transport in certain microbial bacterium. Yes for gold.
Some of these can pack a mean punch when you have several hundred million cells running around in such a small space. We will see.

Steve has got me chasing that post he put up and then took down on That one subject. :lol: I think Chris did that to me to on that ultrasonic thing.
:lol: 

Cats have good eyes. 

Thanks gentlemen,

Ralph


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ralph and others:

Ralph we talked on the phone and you said you would share info with Noxx. Well I have heard from neither of you. I put out questions after questions and still no information or suggestions.

Yes, it is me and only me when there is a psot, and I am not a script guy, I am the guy who writes the scripts. In fact, when I am on air I don't use a script.

I offered advice on how to buy gold cheap and do a filp, go back and see my posts about snipping on ebay.

But, at the end of the day - I have no info or pictuures, or advice or stories from this group. SO I keep digging. But for now I am just lurking. I am not refining, just learning and absorbing and documenting. Along the ay I have learned where there is over 6000 tons of escrap for the claiming. 

Remember, All I want to do is find people who refine and recycle and document your stories. I dont want your AR formulas, or you secret ways of getting gold, I jsuts simply seek success stories. I did see a couple of photos of refined buttons, but what I really need to know is WHAT WAS THE ORIGNIAL SOURCE?

So, I want the human interest stories, not the secrets. But there seems to be NO human interest stories here. I want to know about the person that suppliments their income this way, the guy who quit his job and does this full time, the lady who puts her kids through college this way. That is all I am seeking.

So, yes, be skeptical. Yes, it's human nature. YES, I am still waiting for Ralph and Noxx to get back with me and verify who I am so I can get some stories.

As far as my posts in repy, I only remark back when I see someone thinking small. Or thinking only in distrust. Thats an epidemic in this world. Not enouhg people think big. So, reread, what I am actually defending is THINKING BIG and dreaming and having big goals. 

So IF anyone wants to tell their GOLD story and inspire American let me know.

Geez, Ralph, don't you remember. You were on road, would watch DVD when you got home and got some rest and then call me back and we'll chat about what I seek?


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 30, 2007)

For those who forgot:

The topics I am interested in covering are: 
1. People who have turned this into a part time business and are now refining gold and such. Is that you? 
2. People who are actually extracting Plats from Converters. IS that you? 
3. People who have actually collected, bought, and found ways to find and locate electronic scrap and gold bearing disgards? IS that you? 
4. Anyone who has started doing gold or precious metals refining and have NOW left their full time jobs to do this full time? Is this you? 
5. Anyone who has been able to get their family (husband, wife, kids) involved in the process and now this is a profitable family hobby? 
6. Anyone who has been able to extract more than $1000 worth of gold in one refining batch (hobby wise not commercial) and of course anyone who has done better? IS this you? 
7. Interested in seeing your pictures of your gold buttons from your efforts AND interested in seeing pictures with your gold hordes stacked in front of you. ALL PICTURES submitted will be used. 
8. Interested in people who can share how much gold (in value) should be gained from (1) 10 pounds of circut boards, (2) 10 lbs of processors, (3) 10 lbs of military pins, (4) 10 lbs of glod plated or filled scrap? Any formula will do, as you can see I want to share peoples results and open their eyes to the value in gold refining. Is this you? 
9. Interested in anyone who has now converted their gold recovery into that new boat, car, home or such. You know "The American Dream". Is that you? 
10. Interested in any "wow I can't believe I found that" story. Stories about your amazing gold recovery finds, i.e., old school, garage sale....


----------



## Noxx (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. The thing is, most of us currently don't know the exact value of computer boards, pins, etc. Yes we have an idea on how much. But there is too much models and types of material that we can't say exactly (for the moment).


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 30, 2007)

Noxx, it's more about getting general ideas. The question on this was:
Interested in people who can share how much gold (in value) should be gained from (1) 10 pounds of circut boards, (2) 10 lbs of processors, (3) 10 lbs of military pins, (4) 10 lbs of glod plated or filled scrap? Any formula will do, as you can see I want to share peoples results and open their eyes to the value in gold refining. Is this you? 


The answers I am looking for would resemble: an average 10 pound lod of CPUs would generate 8 grams of gold.... or such. Not specifics by make or model.

Does this help?


----------



## Noxx (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep this help. I currently don't know the yield of any of these parts (CPU, ram, etc) I've only refined jewelry and only a few CPUs but it was a long time ago.


----------



## GoldWriter2 (Jun 30, 2007)

To All: here is what I have been able to find out from a lab, and I want to see if anyone has confirmed this. But, supposedly - at todays gold price- on one pound of standard mother board from a PC, there is the about $16.26 of gold. Can anyone confirm this?


----------

